# Help please GA-Z77-D3H bios setup



## shrimphead7 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just assembled my first build with the following components: 

CPU - i5-3570k 
Mobo - GA-Z77-D3H 1155 LGA 
RAM - G.skill ripjaws 1600 
HDD - WD caviar black 1TB 
PSU - Corsair cx430 
case - Zalman z9 plus 

i just put everything together and plugged a monitor via VGA, hoped for the best, powered on, hit DEL key, and it tried to go to the 3D bios setup I believe but the picture came in in blocks, and more blocks would show as I moved the mouse around but I couldnt do anything, tried restarting several times now and im not getting anything now. any idea what to do???


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

I emailed Gigabyte they said, 

Please check the following: 

1) Remove CMOS battery for 10-15Mins. 

2) Assure both ATX-24PIN and ATX12V-8PIN power are connected properly to the motherboard, (see user manual page 5-7 for ref). 

3) Check make sure front panel power switch is connected properly (see page 24-30 for "F Panel header" 

4) Test with motherboard, CPU and 1 stick of memory module only. 

5) If problem persists, please test the motherboard outside of the case to prevent power shortage. 

I've tried all but number 5. Again, the first time I booted i got the 3d bios screen but it was glitchy and i couldnt click anything, 

Everytime since, if i dont press anything i get: "No bootable device. Please restart with bootable device" 
If i hit DEL key after booting i dont get anything but a very thin white line, like 1 pixle in height and its about an inch long at the very top of the screen about an inch from the side, that blinks every other second. 

Does anybody know what i can do?? flash bios, short cmos, could it be the monitor? i have a new one coming today that uses DVI instead of VGA.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Does the screen still look like artifacts? I have not seen this before on a IGP with sandy or Ivy. May need to RMA the CPU or Motherboard.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2012)

I assume you already have windows installed on your HDD?  if not you will have to boot from the Windows DVD..... that is of course if you have a DVD drive as you have not listed it 

try pressing F8 as soon as you switch on to see if it will take you to boot menu.


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does the screen still look like artifacts? I have not seen this before on a IGP with sandy or Ivy. May need to RMA the CPU or Motherboard.



dohhhhhh :shadedshu

No artifacts, that was only on the first boot. how could a short occur? i have all the screws in the 9 standoffs, is there anything else that could cause one? any knowlege on clear cmos or flash bios? this is my first build, and i know nothing about any of this and its very frustrating


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I assume you already have windows installed on your HDD?  if not you will have to boot from the Windows DVD..... that is of course if you have a DVD drive as you have not listed it
> 
> try pressing F8 as soon as you switch on to see if it will take you to boot menu.



Windows is not installed as this is a completely new build (first one) and no dvd drive, but i prepared a bootable usb stick with windows on it. does that need to be plugged in? shouldnt the bios come up without it?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Plug the USB and see if it boots.


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Plug the USB and see if it boots.



Nothing..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you conformed that this USB is bootable?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^ that, and press the F8(boot menu) key.  I am a little puzzled by your OP, the PC would not normally startup to Bios although you mentioned the 3D Bios, do you actally mean the startup screen?  if so then as soon as switched on press "delete" key which should then get you into the Bios, you can then configure your USB to be first boot device and restart taking it from there.


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^ that, and press the F8(boot menu) key.  I am a little puzzled by your OP, the PC would not normally startup to Bios although you mentioned the 3D Bios, do you actally mean the startup screen?  if so then as soon as switched on press "delete" key which should then get you into the Bios, you can then configure your USB to be first boot device and restart taking it from there.



I just built this computer, with brand new parts consisting of what i have listed. the first time i turned it on i hit the delete key and it took me to the 3D bios screen which came in glitchy and i couldnt do anything. i turned it off and every time from there on, if i dont press anything i get the message "no bootable device" etc. if i DO press DEL, or F8, or END or anything at all i just get a black screen with a little white line at the very top that blinks every 5 seconds. as of now i dont seem to even get the "no bootable device" message even if i dont hit any keys. 

Does anyone know if it could be the monitor






brandonwh64 said:


> Have you conformed that this USB is bootable?



Its a PNY mini Attache' 4GB, how do i find out?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

If you didn't make the bootable USB then you'll have to check it on another PC.

On the other hand, are the fans spinning after you startup and don't get anything on the screen? Is the heatsink properly mounted on the CPU, do you have any led lights on the board?


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> If you didn't make the bootable USB then you'll have to check it on another PC.
> 
> On the other hand, are the fans spinning after you startup and don't get anything on the screen? Is the heatsink properly mounted on the CPU, do you have any led lights on the board?



i made the usb via PowerISO, i read the usb needs to be formated in a guide to manually creating the bootable drive, but on another guide just said to use PowerISO which has a tool to  "create bootable usb drive" so i didnt manually format anything just used poweriso to create the bootable drive.

all the fans/fan leds come on when i startup, the cpu fan moves a little bit initially and stops (like 1/6th a turn), does this couple times, then starts spinning like normal when the monitor comes on..


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 5, 2012)

shrimphead7 said:


> I just built this computer, with brand new parts consisting of what i have listed. the first time i turned it on i hit the delete key and it took me to the 3D bios screen which came in glitchy and i couldnt do anything. i turned it off and every time from there on, if i dont press anything i get the message "no bootable device" etc. if i DO press DEL, or F8, or END or anything at all i just get a black screen with a little white line at the very top that blinks every 5 seconds. as of now i dont seem to even get the "no bootable device" message even if i dont hit any keys.



So... is the video glitchy everytime you go into the BIOS (or let it try to boot)?


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> So... is the video glitchy everytime you go into the BIOS (or let it try to boot)?



i don't get anything but a black screen and a very thin white line (about 1 pixle in height x 1 inch in length) on the top most row of pixles on my screen about 2 inches out from the left side of the screen, only got the glitchy 3D bios screen on the first boot.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Do you have an LCD TV in the house? Try to connect HDMI to TV and use as a monitor.


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you have an LCD TV in the house? Try to connect HDMI to TV and use as a monitor.



I dont, but i have a 24in LED monitor that should be arriving soon, plugs ins: D-Sub, DVI. and it comes with VGA and DVI cables, you think the DVI might change my situation?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

It's hard to tell. If a new monitor exibits the same symptoms then you'll have to take everything out and check if there are any bent pins on the CPU socket. If everything looks fine and it still doesn't work when you put everything back I would RMA then board first.


----------



## shrimphead7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg it works!! It was the monitor i supose, got my new one and works like a charm! For anyone else that might read this i was useing a Dell CRT monitor that was a VGA cable, the new monitor is a DVI hook up.

Wow all that stressin out and unhooking everything/trying different things for nothin! certainly glad i dont have to RMA anything  

One last question sinse i restarted the BIOS by taking the battery out do i have to update it now? its F16 i believe, is there a need to have the very latest BIOS?

Thanks for everyones time.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad it works! If everything's stable and you have no issues there is no need for the latest BIOS.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2012)

shrimphead7 said:


> Omg it works!! It was the monitor i supose, got my new one and works like a charm! For anyone else that might read this i was useing a Dell CRT monitor that was a VGA cable, the new monitor is a DVI hook up.
> 
> Wow all that stressin out and unhooking everything/trying different things for nothin! certainly glad i dont have to RMA anything
> 
> ...



I have a Z77-UDH5 / 3570k (build in process).  Had it hooked up to a spare LCD monitor via VGA cable and everything worked fine, so perhaps it's either a problem with your CRT, or some mode compatibility issue.

Glad it worked out for you!


----------

